# Best friend betrayed me



## Jordan0326 (May 10, 2007)

I am just furious. I'll try to keep this short though. My best friend is also my cousin we grew up together are almost the same age. always been best friends. well now i am not speaking to her and i just wanted to see what other poeple thought on this situation.

Me my best friend i will call megan and our friend "jill" all went to this bar that megan always goes to. its a crappy little corner bar. So its a weeknight and we are in there drinking for about 2 or 3 hours. So I get up and go to the bathroom. I come out and cant get back to my seat because theres these two guys who were in their 50's holding this woman up and spinning her around so after I said excuse me about a hundred times i tapped the one man on the shoulder and said excue me well he gets in my face and yells WELL GO AROUND THE OTHER WAY! and i yelled back no my seat is right there i dont see y you can just move aside and let me by! and the guy starts screaming and pointing in my face and coming near me closer like he was about to hit me so i pushed my way through and then this woman who is a bartender there but was off that night jumps in front of me and starts yelling in my face and saying that she wants to hit me. so me and thi girl start yelling stuff back and forth and the bartender who my friend megan knows breaks us up and tells me to shut up! so i said no tell HER to shut up and then my best friend megan yells in my face NO YOU NEED TO SHUT THE F UP rIGHT NOW! so i said whatever and just left. So me and my friend jill are in the car waiting to megan while shes in the bar talking to those AHOLES and finally comes out and starts yelling at me that she knows them people and what they told her so i tell her my side of the story and they drop me off at home. After thinking about it i feel betrayed i feel like if it was jill or megan in my position i would have stuck up for them no matter what. instead my best friend not to mention FAMILY yelled in my face telling me to shut the F up and made me look like a huge fool in front of the entire bar. None of the people in that bar were her friends and no one in there saw what that man did to me. everyone just started with me becuase the guy was a regular in there. So me and megan didn't talk for like 3 weeks then finally we started talking a little bit and then last night i went over jills house and we started talking about it again and i found out from jill that megan went back to that bar and talked to the woman who was gonna fight me and was being all cool with her and megan also told jill that i had no chance against that girl cause i've never been in a fight in my life.... actually i've been in pleanty and it doesnt matter even if i would have gotten beat up i wasnt going to let this lady yell and scream at me and just sit there with my hands folded.

I feel like no one had my back and it pisses me off becuase she is supposed to be my friend/ family.

I just really want nothing to do with her anymore. I was extremely hurt by this


----------



## xEdenx (May 10, 2007)

Well this sounds like everything is being blown out of proportion, IMO.

Yah your friends should have had your back, thats a given but maybe you just came off a little rude.. you had had some drinks and you said you had been in plenty of fights before so maybe it's just the WAY the words came out as opposed to what was said. But I agree your friends should have your back.


----------



## Aprill (May 10, 2007)

Before I comment may I ask how is your demeanor when you are drunk? Cause after drinking 2 or 3 hours, you should have been good and drunk. And also, is your friend used to the behavior you had that night when you were drunk?


----------



## Jordan0326 (May 10, 2007)

Well I was on my fourth drink I believe. When I drink I'm a fun drunk but i get balls when someone starts with me. I don't go out hardly at all anymore. I've been in fights yeah but not always when i'm drunk I only fought in a bar once sticking up for a friend!

I don't get drunk and deliberatly start with people or anything I wasn't being rude at all I had asked them to excuse me about 5 times and they looked at me and ignored me then i started getting a little aggitated because they almost swung the lady they were tossing around in to me a few times. I poliety tapped him on the shoulder and said excuse me because i thought well maybe because of the music they didnt hear me. And this 50 year old MAN starts yelling and pointing in my face. That was just ridiculous and no one seen that happening .... the woman that the guys were tossing around actually told my friend that i asked them a couple of times excuse me and that they ignored me.

And I guess just because the guy was a regular there thats when the lady who was an off duty bartender got in my face.


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 11, 2007)

that is ridiculous!!!! just cause they regulars dont mean they get the benifit of the doubt!!!!

i was in a similar situation but i was the bar maid, and the guy was regular and no one believed me that he was saying rude and degrading things to me, till i bumped the intercom to the bosses office!!!! then he was finally banned from the pub!!!

its ridiculous!!!!!


----------



## Manda (May 11, 2007)

Your friend should have had your back, is there something else going on that would make her say those things about you to the lady back at the bar? I would take that as my friend talking crap behind my back and must have some other problem with me and hasn't spoken up about it. If you want to mend things with her, I think its best to just say things got out of hand and its no big deal, nothing to fight over anymore.


----------



## Ashley (May 11, 2007)

I'm sorry that happened to you. It sounds like that man was out of line. I have never met a man that would treat a woman like so. That's awful.

I'm sorry your friends didn't stand up for you. Perhaps they had a different impression of what was going on.


----------



## han (May 11, 2007)

thats why i dont like bars with drunks.. i cant deal with drunks

but yeah your friends should of had your back if a guy look like he was fixing to hit my friend/cousin who was a girl, i dont care whos fault it was he would of got a bottle cross his head.. i dont think your cousin is your friend if she is switching out talking about you behind your back.


----------



## luxotika (May 11, 2007)

I really doubt that off-duty female bartender would have hit you. She was just trying to show people that she thinks she's tougher. If someone wants to hit you, they aren't going to tell you over and over that they are going to, they just will!

I think you need to call your cousin on her behavior. My cousin is the opposite of what you are describing. She will get all drunk at parties or bars and pick fights with people ON PURPOSE and expect me to fight her battles. I think the whole thing is funny. She has gotten in my face a couple of times and I just laugh at her because the whole thing is ridiculous.

Maybe you can just chalk it up to a bad case of miscommunication. Just remember this incident if she ever needs you to stick up for her. My motto is: "Forgive but never forget". Good luck sister.


----------



## Aprill (May 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really doubt that off-duty female bartender would have hit you. She was just trying to show people that she thinks she's tougher. If someone wants to hit you, they aren't going to tell you over and over that they are going to, they just will!
I think you need to call your cousin on her behavior. My cousin is the opposite of what you are describing. She will get all drunk at parties or bars and pick fights with people ON PURPOSE and expect me to fight her battles. I think the whole thing is funny. She has gotten in my face a couple of times and I just laugh at her because the whole thing is ridiculous.

Maybe you can just chalk it up to a bad case of miscommunication. Just remember this incident if she ever needs you to stick up for her. My motto is: "Forgive but never forget". Good luck sister.

I agree


----------



## farris2 (May 11, 2007)

Sorry that happened to you and yes they should have had your back


----------



## BeneBaby (May 11, 2007)

I certaintly think the Man was out of line. I'd like to say I have my friends backs unconditionally, but if they do something I don't agree with I let them know. Maybe your cousin didn't see the whole picture and it was easier for her to blame you, especially if she wanted to continue being friends with the other people. I don't think a fight with some random people should be reason enough to give-up on a friendship especially since she's also your cousin. Good Luck. Maybe after a few weeks things won't feel so heated and you guys can talk it out.


----------



## jessimau (May 11, 2007)

I think she should've had your back and that what she did sucked. I also think that you share some of the blame. If this guy is going to get really aggressive and yell at you, go out of your way to get back to your seat. You shouldn't have to, but it's the safer option. I purposely don't agitate the drunks because I've never been in a fight and know there's no way I could hold my own.


----------



## Jordan0326 (May 11, 2007)

I REALLY wanna call her up and just ask her WHY??? I can't make any sense of her going back to that bar and talking to this lady about me. I can't understand why she would even go back there period. All those people that she thinks are her friends/aquaitances won't be there for her when shes down or whatever .... I will.

I just can't call her up and say everything I want because our friend was the one who told me about her going back and talking to that girl among some other things that I should have known about. I don't wanna be like a teenage girl and do the whole he said she said thing. I wish I could bring it up but I don't wanna cause something between her and my other friend. If I tell her what I was told she'll know exactly where it came from. you know? I can't do that.

I probably should have walked around the other side but I was really aggrevated with him at that point and when someone barks a command at me I'm not just going to do it.

It sucks because I went to her with everything and she was my BEST friend but I just can not get over this. Excuse my language but I am sooo PISSED off at her.

I think her problem is that shes tooo caught up in the bar scene going out and drinking and getting high everynight and hooking up with guys and she is one of those people who just thinks that doing all this is cool. She feels like she has to announce what she took, how much she drank and who she screwed. So all these people shes with in these bars are what she see's as her friends and really they are not. I matured from that 2 years ago going out and getting a load on and not coming home until the next morning is just old to me. I go out for a few drinks for the 1st time in a long time with my 2 close friends and this happens to me. Great huh?


----------



## natalierb (May 11, 2007)

My question is why in the world would a 50 year old man yell at a young girl? I guess he has no respect whatsoever! I would have been angry at my friend (not to mention family) if he or she didn't have my back also.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 12, 2007)

Wow. Sounds like you have a great friend there. I think its really rude what she did. If she was in your position she would have expected you to help her out not just sit there and then yell at you like it was your fault. She needs to get her butt kicked for acting the way she did. She had no right to do that to you. Just goes to show that you cant really trust anyone that you expect to have your back cuz in the end when it comes down to something like what happened to you they dont and never will. Im sorry it happened to you but you need to find someone who will actually stick up for you if something like this ever happens again.


----------



## Jordan0326 (May 12, 2007)

Yeah a 50 year old well no actually NO MAN should ever yell or scream in a womans face or raise their hand to a woman or make a woman feel uncomfortable it is just wrong! I am obviously in my early 20's and that night i had no makeup on so i looked about 15!!!! thats what angered me so much was the guys attitude.

Yeah I am just ignoring her.... I learned so many times that when it comes to friends even family that really its u yourself against the world. I swear I used to have sooo many people that I thought were friends and now I'm down to like 3 really good close friends. Really thats all most people end up with so i hear.

It just really hurts when the one person who knows everything about you can just turn on you like that just so she is liked by a bunch of drunk losers who will never go anywhere in life.

Thank You all for listening though i really needed to vent on this one


----------

